
What happens if you leave Google--do you have to interview again? - mslate
http://theaccidentalengineer.com/preparing-tech-interviews-paul-carleton-stripe/
======
alexandercrohde
Worst interview ever, jesus. This ramblier than Rick-and-Morty. This needs to
be excerpted into 2 pages tops. I couldn't even find the section where he says
how the interview process has changed and whether he got an offer the 2nd
time.

~~~
mywittyname
It's kind of annoying when you're listening to an interview and the subject is
cut-off by the interviewer.

It's really fucking annoying when you're READING and interview and they
transcribe the cut-off verbatim.

~~~
lgas
What do you expect them to do? Transcribe what would've been said if they
hadn't been cut off?

~~~
mslate
These are legitimate complaints (I'm the interviewer)--if you guys have got
any suggestions about how to improve the format I'm all ears.

Like lgas says, transcriptions are tricky beasts.

~~~
alexandercrohde
I mean I'd just recommend turning it into two-pages of the most interesting
material that was said in that conversation. The title is interesting, I'd
rather read a 2-paragraph article on just that than a 10 page article that
answers a bunch of mostly-unrelated stuff.

But if the answer to the question isn't shocking (e.g. he got rejected after
re-interviewing) then I'd just recommend asking different questions because
the tech industry is outrageous and full of crazy stuff (e.g. Silicon Valley
gets it).

------
nafizh
I actually like reading interview transcripts without any sort of editing. I
can be active(because I am reading, not listening), and also get what was
exactly said.

------
sunstone
Not edited for length or clarity.

